# Anyone tried Clairol Colorflirt Mousse?



## AudreyNicole (Feb 13, 2006)

I am thinking of trying this before I do permanent color, and it looks to work the same as the wash out colors...  I was just curious if anyone tried it.  If you did, what was your color to start with, and what shade did you use?  Did you like the result?

www.colorflirt.com


----------



## litlaur (Feb 14, 2006)

I used Color Pulse in Red. I went from







to


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm interested in the product as well, but very very wary as my hair (well all of it except maybe an inch or so of darker roots) is a light-medium blonde color, highlighted. And I have a feeling that it wont wash out if I use a darker color (say a medium brown, which is what I wanted to try)

Anybody tried these or somethign similar who is blonde and had it actually go back to their regular blonde after?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 14, 2006)

Arianna, that is my concern too.  My hair is dark blonde with lighter blonde highlights.  It says that you should stay within your color range for best results, but I don' t know if that means it will take longer to wash out, or that it won't wash out.  There is a color suggester on the website and it says for light/medium blonde, it's best to use the blonde shades.  

Litlar, yours looks great!!  Did it wash completely out?


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, but there's only one blonde shade! LOL, and I'm pretty sure it wouldn't do much, maybe make it golder! lol.... I'm just afraid the same thing as you, not that it will take longer to fade/wash out, but that it wont, andit will ruin my highlights...


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 14, 2006)

at the site I found this:
Don't use this product if your hair has been lightened to blonde with permanent hair colour, bleached, highlighted or is grey. If your hair is highlighted, you can use CF2 Golden Giggle to freshen highlights. 

so probably not a good idea then, but I was hoping someone with blonde hair had tried it...


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, thanks for that info.  I am going to cross that one off my list LOL!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 15, 2006)

I used it on dark brown hair... I tried that plum color... I have a light purple sheen in the sun... it's kind of cool. When I got out of the shower I smelled like kool aid!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

I love that red on you!


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

It sucks! Washes out super fast and hardly showed up on my brown hair. I wanted black and it looked more like dark brown, and was blotchy. Don't bother! Waste of money.


----------

